# Grand Canyon Railway



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 21, 2010)

We're thinking about a automobile tour of the southwest this Spring, with a stop at Grand Canyon South Rim. I've been eyeballing the Grand Canyon Railway and wondering if it's worth the price. The coach fare is doable at $140/pr but 1st class is double that, and the dome is crazy priced at $340 - the lounge car is even more expensive. Kinda steep for a 4 1/2 hr round trip!

Anyone made this run? What did you think?


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 21, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> We're thinking about a automobile tour of the southwest this Spring, with a stop at Grand Canyon South Rim. I've been eyeballing the Grand Canyon Railway and wondering if it's worth the price. The coach fare is doable at $140/pr but 1st class is double that, and the dome is crazy priced at $340 - the lounge car is even more expensive. Kinda steep for a 4 1/2 hr round trip!
> Anyone made this run? What did you think?


I did the trip about 8 years ago. A package deal with the dome going up and the lounge car coming back. Included lunch and canyon tours, an all day event.

But, we only paid about $150.00 total for two people for both directions, lunch and the bus tours at the canyon.

Inflation is out of hand and I wouldn't consider the prices you quote.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 21, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > We're thinking about a automobile tour of the southwest this Spring, with a stop at Grand Canyon South Rim. I've been eyeballing the Grand Canyon Railway and wondering if it's worth the price. The coach fare is doable at $140/pr but 1st class is double that, and the dome is crazy priced at $340 - the lounge car is even more expensive. Kinda steep for a 4 1/2 hr round trip!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## rrdude (Feb 21, 2010)

I often (not as often as I want) get a chance to take a "one time ride" be it on the Napa Valley Wine Train, Algoma Snow Train, etc., etc.,

I'm usually a sucker for paying the steeper first class prices 'cause 1) I'm worth it. 2) Doubt I will get "back this way again....."

OK, even if you throw out # 1, paying a bit more for reason #2 is usually good enuff justification for me. (Wolverine, enough is spelled e-n-o-u-g-h, I just mis-spelled 'cause I want to bond with you)


----------



## edding (Feb 21, 2010)

Having taken this trip several times, I'd have to say at the price you quote, unless you're taking small children, it's not worth it. Surprisingly the trip is relatively un-scenic. Since it goes along the top of the canyon ( but no views of the canyon itself) there's not much to see except grazing land. To me the highlight is arriving at the canyon itself near the El Tovar. That's neat but not necessarily worth the total price. One person's opinion.

Ed


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 21, 2010)

edding said:


> Having taken this trip several times, I'd have to say at the price you quote, unless you're taking small children, it's not worth it. Surprisingly the trip is relatively un-scenic. Since it goes along the top of the canyon ( but no views of the canyon itself) there's not much to see except grazing land. To me the highlight is arriving at the canyon itself near the El Tovar. That's neat but not necessarily worth the total price. One person's opinion.
> Ed


Please dont get me wrong but, if you dont think it's worth it, then why have you done it several times? Did you have a discount?

RF


----------



## birdy (Feb 21, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > PetalumaLoco said:
> ...


Can't speak from personal experience, but I understand its a very long 4 1/2 hours, through a trackless Juniper Savannah.


----------



## edding (Feb 21, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> edding said:
> 
> 
> > Having taken this trip several times, I'd have to say at the price you quote, unless you're taking small children, it's not worth it. Surprisingly the trip is relatively un-scenic. Since it goes along the top of the canyon ( but no views of the canyon itself) there's not much to see except grazing land. To me the highlight is arriving at the canyon itself near the El Tovar. That's neat but not necessarily worth the total price. One person's opinion.
> ...


A: It was much cheaper when I took it; B: I had small children for whom it was a fun experience; C: I went with friends that wanted to take it. Enough reasons why?

Ed


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 21, 2010)

edding said:


> Having taken this trip several times, I'd have to say at the price you quote, unless you're taking small children, it's not worth it. Surprisingly the trip is relatively un-scenic. Since it goes along the top of the canyon ( but no views of the canyon itself) there's not much to see except grazing land. To me the highlight is arriving at the canyon itself near the El Tovar. That's neat but not necessarily worth the total price. One person's opinion.
> Ed


Ed

Thanks, you put the worth of the trip in a good perspective. We'll take the coach ride and call it good. The dome is a temptation, never been in one, but I'll save that experience for the Napa Wine Train. Rather see grapevines than graze land while in a premium seat.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 21, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I often (not as often as I want) get a chance to take a "one time ride" be it on the Napa Valley Wine Train, Algoma Snow Train, etc., etc.,
> I'm usually a sucker for paying the steeper first class prices 'cause 1) I'm worth it. 2) Doubt I will get "back this way again....."
> 
> OK, even if you throw out # 1, paying a bit more for reason #2 is usually good enuff justification for me. (Wolverine, enough is spelled e-n-o-u-g-h, I just mis-spelled 'cause I want to bond with you)


I tend to use that reasoning; a couple of 1/2 hr $400 each rides in WWII bombers to illustrate. But the dome ride in this train doesn't sound like a good comparison after all. Thanks for the note.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2010)

edding said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Please dont get me wrong but, if you dont think it's worth it, then why have you done it several times? Did you have a discount?
> ...


When I lived in AZ in the late 1990's, there was a D: also!

D: During January, GCRR offered AZ residents a *VERY* *LOW* rate!


----------



## edding (Feb 22, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> edding said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


.
I've always wanted to see the Canyon in snow so I might have been tempted by a cheap January price except I don't have chains for my truck -- a must during winter in Northern AZ. I also would like to take both the Napa train and the Algoma train. To me the most scenic train trip in AZ is the Verde Canyon RR.

Ed


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 22, 2010)

edding said:


> I've always wanted to see the Canyon in snow so I might have been tempted by a cheap January price except I don't have chains for my truck -- a must during winter in Northern AZ. I also would like to take both the Napa train and the Algoma train. To me the most scenic train trip in AZ is the Verde Canyon RR.
> Ed


Ed, that's a ride I didn't know about! Googled and bookmarked.

Verde Canyon Railroad

Any other trains around AZ I don't know about?


----------



## edding (Feb 22, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> edding said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted to see the Canyon in snow so I might have been tempted by a cheap January price except I don't have chains for my truck -- a must during winter in Northern AZ. I also would like to take both the Napa train and the Algoma train. To me the most scenic train trip in AZ is the Verde Canyon RR.
> ...


At one time there used to be a train in SE Arizona that went along the San Pedro River that was quite nice( I did it once) and a train in the Yuma area that I never took( can't imagine what there'd be to see!). I don't know if either are still in operation( I haven't had my morning tea yet so I didn't do any early am googling). There may be others.

Ed


----------



## CNW (Feb 22, 2010)

I took it one way several years ago, while my husband drove and we met at the station near the El Tovar. I was a little disappointed and kind of gave up on "excursion" trains after that, although I would still love to do the Algoma Canyon. I would drive to the Grand Canyon and use the money saved to ride Amtrak for an "excursion", much more of the "real deal". I will say when I rode the Grand Canyon train they put on a cute skit at the Williams station and did make it fun but the scenery is just not much and once you have ridden on "real" trains it seems a let down. Of course if you are going with someone or a group of friends it could be fun. I was alone and waving to my husband as he drove along side!!!


----------



## alanh (Feb 22, 2010)

No, the run from Benson is out of business. The tracks have been taken up. The Yuma Valley RR (which went south along the Colorado River from Yuma) is also out of business.

In addition to the Grand Canyon RR and Verde Canyon, there's a short run from Globe to the Apache Gold casino on the Copper Spike RR.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 22, 2010)

edding said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > edding said:
> ...



Yeah. That answers my nosy question!!!

RF


----------



## domefoamer (Mar 1, 2010)

The problem with the GCR is the midday schedule, at least the one they followed when I rode about 15 years ago. It drops you at the South Rim at high noon, when the Canyon is least magnificent. The sun is beating over your shoulder as you look north. The harsh midday light bleaches the color from the rocks. It's really an underwhelming time to see this natural wonder, and I could witness tourists walking away, disappointed. The train whistles for return around 3 pm, when the shadows are just beginning to lengthen, painting the depths with mystery. Later, nearing sunset or after sunrise, the Grand Canyon really resembles the vivid paintings sold at local galleries.

I'd only recommend the GCR if you've booked a night at one of the hotels at the Rim. But I'd recommend that highly.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 1, 2010)

STEAM IS BACK http://www.thetrain.com/Steam-Event-7275.html this time powered with waste vegetable oil.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 1, 2010)

domefoamer said:


> The problem with the GCR is the midday schedule, at least the one they followed when I rode about 15 years ago. It drops you at the South Rim at high noon, when the Canyon is least magnificent. The sun is beating over your shoulder as you look north. The harsh midday light bleaches the color from the rocks. It's really an underwhelming time to see this natural wonder, and I could witness tourists walking away, disappointed. The train whistles for return around 3 pm, when the shadows are just beginning to lengthen, painting the depths with mystery. Later, nearing sunset or after sunrise, the Grand Canyon really resembles the vivid paintings sold at local galleries.
> I'd only recommend the GCR if you've booked a night at one of the hotels at the Rim. But I'd recommend that highly.


Still arrives at 11:45, return leaves at 3:30. You made up my mind for me, we'll stay in Williams, either get up early and beat it on up to the rim in the car in the a.m., or go for a late afternoon visit.

Thanks!


----------



## Jean (Mar 2, 2010)

Another fantastic part of the US where we (Australians) have travelled. Didn't use the railway, but drove the road nearby and can second the view that there is no spectacular scenery en route. Unless you have been there before and are taking the train for the sake of it, I wouldn't stay in Williams or anywhere else but right on the edge of the canyon! We had good basic accommodation in Bright Angel Lodge about 15 steps from the edge at most economical rate. El Tovar is magnificent but pricey. We stayed 3 days and could have stayed longer. As another poster has said, it needs to be experienced over many hours and from lots of different vistas along the considerable length of road, which you may not be able to do without a car. There was a free bus in the peak season which I believe does not run in winter, so you can only see where you can walk to, if you come by train. Try Google Earth to get an idea of the train, road along the edge. accommodation etc. Keep checking down over the edge, we saw several condors on the cliffs below.

Jean


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 2, 2010)

Jean said:


> Another fantastic part of the US where we (Australians) have travelled. Didn't use the railway, but drove the road nearby and can second the view that there is no spectacular scenery en route. Unless you have been there before and are taking the train for the sake of it, I wouldn't stay in Williams or anywhere else but right on the edge of the canyon! We had good basic accommodation in Bright Angel Lodge about 15 steps from the edge at most economical rate. El Tovar is magnificent but pricey. We stayed 3 days and could have stayed longer. As another poster has said, it needs to be experienced over many hours and from lots of different vistas along the considerable length of road, which you may not be able to do without a car. There was a free bus in the peak season which I believe does not run in winter, so you can only see where you can walk to, if you come by train. Try Google Earth to get an idea of the train, road along the edge. accommodation etc. Keep checking down over the edge, we saw several condors on the cliffs below.
> 
> Jean


Thanks Jean. I'm considering staying at the rim. Looks like everything at the edge is booked, but 1/4 mile back there are still rooms. I google-toured the rail yesterday, it's just a grand ride thru scrub that I won't miss!


----------



## bretton88 (Mar 2, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> We're thinking about a automobile tour of the southwest this Spring, with a stop at Grand Canyon South Rim. I've been eyeballing the Grand Canyon Railway and wondering if it's worth the price. The coach fare is doable at $140/pr but 1st class is double that, and the dome is crazy priced at $340 - the lounge car is even more expensive. Kinda steep for a 4 1/2 hr round trip!
> Anyone made this run? What did you think?


where did you find these rates?? On the GCR website, coach class is 70$/person rt and 1st class is 140$/person rt. These are much cheaper fares than whatever you found. Maybe it will get you to think about taking this train again.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 2, 2010)

checking rates for July 4th 2010 coach is 70$ first class 140$ dome is 170$ parlor car is 190$ round trip. not bad.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 2, 2010)

bretton88 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > We're thinking about a automobile tour of the southwest this Spring, with a stop at Grand Canyon South Rim. I've been eyeballing the Grand Canyon Railway and wondering if it's worth the price. The coach fare is doable at $140/pr but 1st class is double that, and the dome is crazy priced at $340 - the lounge car is even more expensive. Kinda steep for a 4 1/2 hr round trip!
> ...


I'm quoting fare for 2 riders.


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 2, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> domefoamer said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the GCR is the midday schedule, at least the one they followed when I rode about 15 years ago. It drops you at the South Rim at high noon, when the Canyon is least magnificent. The sun is beating over your shoulder as you look north. The harsh midday light bleaches the color from the rocks. It's really an underwhelming time to see this natural wonder, and I could witness tourists walking away, disappointed. The train whistles for return around 3 pm, when the shadows are just beginning to lengthen, painting the depths with mystery. Later, nearing sunset or after sunrise, the Grand Canyon really resembles the vivid paintings sold at local galleries.
> ...


IMO, you should take at least two nights in the Canyon, whether by car or train. I went by car my only time there, so the next time I'll do the train ( Parlor Car! )

RF


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 2, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > domefoamer said:
> ...


We'll not do any hiking around, the missus has a bad hip. 1 full day there will be plenty. If it works out we stay 2 nites to make that happen, so be it.


----------



## bretton88 (Mar 3, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> bretton88 said:
> 
> 
> > PetalumaLoco said:
> ...


Aha!! I think most of us assumed you where quoting for 1 person. Since it's for 2 people, I highly reccommend you take the train, it's well worth the cost. One thing you can do to cut the cost a bit is do one way in coach and the return in first class.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 3, 2010)

bretton88 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > bretton88 said:
> ...


Nope, plainly said $140/pr, highlighted above.

What made up my mind not to ride is the schedule. I want to spend all day there. 11:45am arrival and 3:30pm departure doesn't cut it. I'll get some dome time in the Napa Wine Train.


----------

